# question about BMR skid plate and holden oem skd plate........



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone that has the BMR skid plate does it hang lower to the ground than the stock plate? ALso anyone know a usa seller that has the Holden oem skid plate? Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't have an answer to your question, but i like the Slp plate because you'll actually get cool air to the oil pan and also possible reduce underhood temps slightly. Plus i'm all about the weight reduction.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

And with the SLP, you can change the oil without removing the plate.......


----------



## soop (Feb 15, 2011)

OEM plate doesn't stop much. 
I removed mine after a large stick went through it!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

No reason to spend $100s on a new skid plate unless you are planning on alot of other weight reduction. Cool thing about the SLP one is you don't have to take it off for oil changes but again, its only 4 extra bolts and they are the same size as the oil drain bolt so all that money for that little 2-3X a year convenience isn't worth it to me.

FYI. my skid plate has a crap load of scrapes on it so I'm convinced it does something.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree but in my case the SLP plate was already on my car when I bought it.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

My skid plate had definitely seen some stuff. I would stay with oem or the one that gives full coverage. These cars sit pretty low so...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL, another skidplate thread. Mine has stuff on it too. It's become a tray for miscellaneous fasteners from crap that gets deleted.

You're wasting your money on an aftermarket skidplate of any kind. Wasting your money.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I been talking to sean that sells the lightweight manaro skid plate through email and for 100 bucks shipped. So the manaro skid plate is it the same shape as the american gto steel version? and also does it hang lower tham the stock or bmr ones?


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Man our heavy skid plates are crazy. One time I was driving and all of the sudden hurt the crazy loud noise. I thought my transmission fell out. Lol. Sure enough the skid plate lost two bolts and was dragging on the ground. Oh man that thing sucked to get back on on the side of the highway. Heavy and awkward to work with.....but I am glad it is there.


----------

